# Hydraulic fluid for Bobcat



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

I jsut ordered the service manual for my (new to me) 743B so I can get into it a bit more. Changed the oil, and that was in shti shape, IMO. Replaced it w/ Amsoil, and it seems to run a bit happier already. Judging from the shape the motor oil was in, I'm betting I want to change the hydraulic fluid, again likely to a synthetic so that it will pump happily in teh dead of winter. 

I'm getting closer to my question. My Western plow was my first real experience w/ hydraulic fluid. When I was growing up on the farm, it was out of mind, out of sight to me. My dad and the hired man handled the maintenance, I was just an operator. Everybody here said to use ATF for the pump fluid for my plow. OK, I used synthetic ATF fluid, so I'm golden to pump up and down down to -80f, and it's not gonna cook or breakdown as fast as normal stuff. So, would I just do the same thing for my Bobcat? I'm guessing it's a few gallons (manual will tell me that) but is that a viable option, or is there a difference between Bobcat hydraulics and snowplow hydraulics? 

Thanks.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Hydraulic Fluids*

According to Bobcat that if your not using their hydraulic fluid they said to use 5w30 motor oil.
I would believe that any quality hydraulic fluid would work just fine as long as it meets Bobcats specs.
I do run low temp hydraulic fluid in my Bobcat, but I normally don't run it very long during the warmer weather.
Used it last summer in 90 plus degree weather grading for a few hours and did have the pump start squealing with the 5w10 low temp fluid. 
Took it quite a while for it to quiet down and get the air out of the system.
 John...........


----------



## nben (Jan 22, 2003)

We run 5w30 in our 743B. It gets run hard all year round and we have no problems. You will also want to change the fill cap if it has been that neglected, it serves as a vent breather for the reservoir and has a filter in it. One thing to watch for, the earlier 743B's had vane type hydraulic pumps that have been fairly problematic. The newer ones are gear style. The manual you ordered can help you figure out which you have by using the serial #. The older style can be changed to the newer if it gives you trouble. 

Goodluck!


----------

